# Secret update.



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Secret makes you proud.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The boy is intense and loves field work he flys to his marks hardly ever missing a mark and is right back at my side lickity split. I need to work on obedience and teaching him to be quite while everyone else is running.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Secret sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My sister would disagree with that. Secret needs to go in a kennel when you go outside to work other dogs. Apparently she didnt listen to me when I told her this because today while I was at work my son did some drills with Secret in the yard then brought him and took out BaWaaJige secret knocked everything off the table I have under the living window then proceeded to knock everything off my bakers stand in the kitchen try to find a way through a window to get outside and work some more. I bet my sister and son will remember to put in a kennel next time. HAHAHAHA


----------

